

Laughing Computer: A Google custom Search Engine for Programming Queries - revorad
http://laughingcomputer.com/

======
TeHCrAzY
Needs to show the full url, not just the domain, as I use that quite regularly
to filter results manually, and to exclude likely duplicates.

------
duck
I use to run a site that used the Google custom search engine and seen others
try as well - they all seem to fail because you have pretty much no ability to
"tailor" the results and in the end just Google.com works better.

------
boyter
Hmmm I had a go at "error 1356" in both Google and this... Google comes back
with the MySQL error I would expect to get. This one comes back with nothing
about MySQL.

Odd because its powered by Google. I imagine that whatever phrase weighting
that should be applied in this case isn't being applied.

An interesting idea though... perhaps its needs a narrower focus?

------
Veera
Sometime back, I have created a similar programming specific search site,
based on Google Custom Search

Here it is: <http://veerasundar.com/app/codered/>

